# ESP Revo (Sound Horizon, Linked Horizon) signature



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 28, 2013)

ESP | Artist Series | REVO












Anime veteran Revo of Sound Horizion/Linked Horizon finally gets a signature ESP, and much like his previous customs, the Flying Freiheit is goofy and expensive enough to rival even the most elaborate Takamizawa signature axe. Kinda suits the music he plays I suppose. 

And unlike the Alfee sigs, this one I wouldn't mind playing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 28, 2013)

Blasphemy! I would rock the socks off of a few of those Alfee sigs!


----------



## chassless (Jul 28, 2013)

i'm very grateful for the japanese and their tendency to execute their wild ideas. they give more color to the world.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 28, 2013)

chassless said:


> i'm very grateful for the japanese and their tendency to execute their wild ideas. they give more color to the world.



QFT, even if I would never play one those sort of designs appeal to the inner child.


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 28, 2013)

Those crazy Japs 

No but really, these kind of guitars are always fun to look at in my eyes. Don't picture myself ever playing one, though >.>


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow - that's pretty cool!


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 28, 2013)

For a Japanese sig, that is pretty conservative!


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 28, 2013)

The Japanese... oh you.


----------



## Swyse (Jul 28, 2013)

2,992,500 yen? ESP got jokes. At least tax is included.


----------



## chassless (Jul 29, 2013)

... are you sure that last zero isn't there by mistake ?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2013)

Just realised this was 5 grand more expensive than the ESP Flying Angel Fantasia, which makes it the most expensive ESP sig order available. 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Blasphemy! I would rock the socks off of a few of those Alfee sigs!


 
I see you've fully embraced Asian cheese culture as much as I have. Very nice. 

These Alfee sigs I'd most definitely rock:












This one's essentially a personalised KH so that's a no brainer. 







These on the other hand, I'll have to think about...











I'd rock Masaki Kiyomoto's Samurai custom over the 2 angels probably because it as a real samurai sword in it.


----------



## Pooty Skills (Jul 29, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'd rock Masaki Kiyomoto's Samurai custom over the 2 angels probably because it as a real samurai sword in it.



Anyone else think that mini-V would be awesome without the cherub hanging off the side of it?


----------



## Zado (Jul 30, 2013)

Linked horizon should be the band that produced the opening for Attack on titan anime,isn't it?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 30, 2013)

Pooty Skills said:


> Anyone else think that mini-V would be awesome without the cherub hanging off the side of it?



Yeah....if you like neck dive


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 30, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



I know it's borderline blasphemous, but I've always had a thing for LP shapes with Floyds.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 30, 2013)

Zado said:


> Linked horizon should be the band that produced the opening for Attack on titan anime,isn't it?


 
Yes.





BigBaldIan said:


> I know it's borderline blasphemous, but I've always had a thing for LP shapes with Floyds.


 
 Screw traditionalism. LPs with Floyds are awesome!


----------



## darren (Jul 30, 2013)

I love the V in the original post, except for the headstock treatment. That wing just suits it so nicely.



Pooty Skills said:


> Anyone else think that mini-V would be awesome without the cherub hanging off the side of it?


----------



## Nile (Jul 30, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Would rock the shit out of that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 2, 2013)

Real life pic looks very good.


----------



## scion26 (Sep 26, 2013)

Loved Revo since his Sound Horizon's 4th album - Elysion  (That's was like almost 10 years ago)

Looking at him with insane popularity rise with Linked Horizon and Attack on Titan, receiving his first ESP sig. that is actually on sale (But impossible to obtain), and his music making still continue to amaze me all these years since the beginning with no obvious slacking but continue improvment and refinement on his craft....I am damn proud to be his fans


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 27, 2013)

> that is actually on sale (But impossible to obtain), and his music making still continue to amaze me all these years since the beginning with no obvious slacking but continue improvment and refinement on his craft....I am damn proud to be his fans


----------



## scion26 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ironbird said:


>



Alright, maybe my English is a bit confusing - -" Soreh - -


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2013)

Wasn't expecting this to get an Edwards version:







Amazingly the specs and aesthetics are intact into a lower price range, yet still expensive at 367500 yen. 

Also looks like the dual Seth Lovers are now gone in favour of a 59/JB set.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 28, 2013)

If only that thing had better upper fret access...I would actually be interested in playing one...Hell, I still am!


----------



## Lionel Draco (Nov 28, 2013)

Beautiful, ESP is always the best in craziness!


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 29, 2013)

PRS sends their employees to watch ESP work.

They are the best.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2015)

ing this up as Revo has unleashed the most expensive ESP sig known to man.






*ESP FLYING NIGHTHAWK*
*VANISHING STARLIGHT / Noël Model*
Produced by Sound Horizon Revo

BODY : Alder 
NECK : Hard Maple 3P 
FINGERBOARD : Maple, 29frets 
INLAY : Fire Paint, Noël Logo at 12th fret 
SCALE : 628mm 
NUT : Bone (42mm) 
JOINT : Bolt-on 
TUNER : SPARZEL® Trim-lock 
BRIDGE : Wilkinson VS100N HC 
PICKUP : Seymour Duncan TB-4 
CONTROL : Master Volume, Master Tone, Dummy×2 
COLOR : FLYING NIGHTHAWK 
PRICE : 3,000,000yen (Without TAX) &#23436;&#20840;&#21463;&#27880;&#29983;&#29987;
with Original SOFT CASE & HARD CASE 

3000000 is a lot of yen.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 18, 2015)

Sparzel


----------



## vilk (Jun 18, 2015)

anime veteran?


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jun 18, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 3000000 is a lot of yen.



$24,000 US give or take. 

I think the last guitar I saw close to that price was that EVH Frankenstrat replica...

I guess, at least with this one, I can see where the money went.


----------



## MrPfloyd (Jun 18, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ESP | Artist Series | REVO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly think this is a beautiful instrument. 3k for the Edwards version is steep though.


----------

